# The Last City cover reveal



## Nick B (Oct 9, 2017)

And final line-up.

Here is Jamie Glover's cover -



 

The final (as long as everything goes to plan!) line-up is as follows, in no particular order - 

Robert Campbell
Nathan Hystad
Rosie Oliver
Jane Jago
Jo Zebedee
E.M. Swift-Hook
Scott Moon
Stewart Hotston
Juliana Spink-Mills
Chris Guillory
Sam Primeau
Thadeus White

Darren and I are doing developmental editing, Sam Primeau is on copy editing (as well as a story, because she doesn't even sleep..) and artwork by our very own, very talented, Jamie Glover. And who wouldn't want to be included in an anthology with a cover that beautiful?

I am very, very, excited about this project and several of the authors are already expressing a keen interest in continuing the tales in The Last City 2.0!!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 10, 2017)

I do like that cover.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Oct 10, 2017)

Amazing cover! Best of luck with this Nick, and everyone! (I'll be picking this up, of course.)


----------



## Stewart Hotston (Oct 10, 2017)

Totally delighted to be in the mix with this.


----------



## ratsy (Oct 10, 2017)

I'm really diggin' that cover! Pumped for this book. I think it will be great. Looking forward to reading the rest of them (and mine....when it's done)


----------



## Serendipity (Oct 10, 2017)

Wow... what a lovely cover... thank you for letting me be part of this anthology... I'm looking forward to reading the other stories...


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 10, 2017)

Blinking heck. There goes the book budget. Again!
Congrats to Nick, and all others involved.


----------



## ralphkern (Oct 11, 2017)

Gorgeousness! And such a Rockin' line-up!


----------



## Nick B (Oct 11, 2017)

Abernovo said:


> Blinking heck. There goes the book budget. Again!
> Congrats to Nick, and all others involved.



Wait a minute, we're supposed to budget? I thought we just blew every penny we had and hoped someone buys it??!!


----------



## Nick B (Oct 11, 2017)

ralphkern said:


> Gorgeousness! And such a Rockin' line-up!



I'm totally expecting the line-up for the second anthology to have a certain Mr Kern on...


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 11, 2017)

Nick B said:


> Wait a minute, we're supposed to budget? I thought we just blew every penny we had and hoped someone buys it??!!


No. Meant _my_ budget allowance for books, not yours. You know...'if I keep this back for food and rent, I can spend the rest on books (and shoes ).' Except, the best laid plans of mice, etc.: 'Not going to buy any more books this month. Ooh, look, shiny book! It calls.'


----------



## Nick B (Oct 11, 2017)

Calm your worries @Abernovo we'll do an intro week at 99p/99c for the ebook, but paperbacks will likely be around the £9/$13 mark. Once we have a firm handle on timescales, I'll post here the release date, but it's planned for early January.


----------



## Nick B (Jan 30, 2018)

We are almost finished with the final editing, we apologise for the holdups (we had planned to publish in January, but you know how it is...) and we are on schedule to get the finished article available for pre-order at 99p/99c soon!


----------



## Juliana (Jan 31, 2018)

Exciting!!


----------

